# Camberley Heath 19th July



## richart (Jul 5, 2016)

The Mariners, my golf society are playing at Camberley Heath on Tuesday 19th July. We have a few spaces available if anyone off the forum would like to join us. At the moment there are six spaces available.

The cost of the day is Â£70 and includes 18 holes of golf (individual stableford) and a two course carvery afterwards. Tee times from 1.00. Quite a few forumers are members of the Mariners, so there will be a good forum turnout. Those that played at the Berkshire can hopefully vouch for the friendliness of the society .

This years GM Help For Heroes charity day will be played at Camberley Heath, so a good chance to get to know the course before hand.

If you would like to play, add your name to this thread. First come first served.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 5, 2016)

Me please Rich, could I get a late tee time? I can finish work at 1. About 20 to 30 minutes down the road!!


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Me please Rich, could I get a late tee time? I can finish work at 1. About 20 to 30 minutes down the road!!
		
Click to expand...

That should be fine Simon. I will ask for you to go off last which should be around 2.00.:thup:


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 5, 2016)

Would of loved to rich but will be hitting balls around some of irelands finest courses


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes please Rich

Lovely course and certainly enjoyed The Berkshire


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 5, 2016)

richart said:



			That should be fine Simon. I will ask for you to go off last which should be around 2.00.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect thanks &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2016)

Rich, I'm also down to play but would also appreciate a later time as I'll be working until 12pm  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Would of loved to rich but will be hitting balls around some of irelands finest courses
		
Click to expand...

 OK for some I suppose.



PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes please Rich

Lovely course and certainly enjoyed The Berkshire 

Click to expand...

 Good man. Hopefully we can get another big crowd to watch you tee off.


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Rich, I'm also down to play but would also appreciate a later time as I'll be working until 12pm  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you trying not to play with your host.

Anthony (TXL) is doing the tee times, and I am sure he will spot your request.:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jul 5, 2016)

Probably a daft question, but is it jacket and tie?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Probably a daft question, but is it jacket and tie?
		
Click to expand...

Yes for the meal afterwards


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Probably a daft question, but is it jacket and tie?
		
Click to expand...

 Oh yes. Mariners always dress up for dinner. 

Does that affect your decision to play ?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 5, 2016)

richart said:



			Oh yes. Mariners always dress up for dinner. 

Does that affect your decision to play ?

Click to expand...

Unfortunately yes, but it's achieved its objective of keeping the riff raff out


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Unfortunately yes, but it's achieved its objective of keeping the riff raff out 

Click to expand...

 Hardly keeps the riff raff out, you should see some of the members.


----------



## LIG (Jul 6, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Unfortunately yes, but it's achieved its objective of keeping the riff raff out 

Click to expand...

I'm riff raff and they let me in last time.  I've haven't heard about any banning order yet, so put my name down for a slot if still available Rich.


----------



## TXL (Jul 6, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Probably a daft question, but is it jacket and tie?
		
Click to expand...

The Mariners prefer that jacket and tie are worn for the meal but the club does not require it.   

Does that help?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2016)

TXL said:



			The Mariners prefer that jacket and tie are worn for the meal but the club does not require it.   

Does that help?  

Click to expand...

So the real riff raff are the club members ?  :lol:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 6, 2016)

Couple of questions...

are there still places?
is there a discount on the Â£70 for not having the dinner?

thanks,


----------



## TXL (Jul 6, 2016)

Asked them to do this just for you PhilTheFragger.   

[video=youtube_share;d7AaovWyq0E]https://youtu.be/d7AaovWyq0E[/video]


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2016)

One of the most hypnotic videos I've seen for a long time, thanks Anthony.


----------



## richart (Jul 6, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Couple of questions...

are there still places?
is there a discount on the Â£70 for not having the dinner?

thanks,
		
Click to expand...

 We will check with Camberley, and let you know asap. The Mariners only charge what the golf club do. No profit to the society.

Been out today, but think there is still a space.


----------



## richart (Jul 6, 2016)

LIG said:



			I'm riff raff and they let me in last time.  I've haven't heard about any banning order yet, so put my name down for a slot if still available Rich.
		
Click to expand...

 You are in my old mate.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 7, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Couple of questions...

are there still places?
is there a discount on the Â£70 for not having the dinner?

thanks,
		
Click to expand...

 Club have come back and it would be Â£55 for golf without food. 

If you would like to play let me know asap as we have limited spaces.


----------



## LIG (Jul 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Club have come back and it would be Â£55 for golf without food. 

If you would like to play let me know asap as we have limited spaces.
		
Click to expand...

It would have been a simple matter to parcel out the extra food amongst the starving masses making their way in from the 18th green.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2016)

TXL said:



			Asked them to do this just for you PhilTheFragger.   

[video=youtube_share;d7AaovWyq0E]https://youtu.be/d7AaovWyq0E[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Won't make any flippin difference Anthony 
But at least I should be able to find my ball


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Club have come back and it would be Â£55 for golf without food. 

If you would like to play let me know asap as we have limited spaces.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for checking. I'll have to say no I'm afraid. Disappointed as Camberley is a great course. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Thanks for checking. I'll have to say no I'm afraid. Disappointed as Camberley is a great course. Hope you have a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you disappointed, the greens fees are Â£75 midweek?


----------



## richart (Jul 12, 2016)

Couple of spaces still available if anyone fancies a lovely day out at Camberley.

So far we have :

PhilTheFragger
Paperboy
LIG

Plenty of other forumers playing that are Mariner members, so you will get a decent draw ! I will not mention names in case it puts you off.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 13, 2016)

When do you need to know by?


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			When do you need to know by?
		
Click to expand...

 As it stands we could add you to the last group at fairly short notice. Of course it will depend on whether we get anyone else wanting the space. Anthony (TXL) is arranging the day, so he may need more notice if you want food, but if you are just playing can't see a problem.

Rich


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks, I should be able to confirm tomorrow at the latest. Will be playing only, no food. 

Cheers,


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Thanks, I should be able to confirm tomorrow at the latest. Will be playing only, no food. 

Cheers,
		
Click to expand...

Will wait to hear.:thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 14, 2016)

If still places, I'm in but playing only as off to meet my daughter for dinner afterwards in Lightwater. If it helps, I can take an earlier tee time. Coming up from Eastbourne, so hopefully traffic will be okay. Cheers


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 15, 2016)

hi, before I book the day off, just checking you still have space for me? thanks, Nick (njrose51@hotmail.com)


----------



## richart (Jul 15, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			hi, before I book the day off, just checking you still have space for me? thanks, Nick (njrose51@hotmail.com)
		
Click to expand...

 That is fine Nick. 

You will be in the last group out at about 1.50. Can you pm Anthony (TXL) with your name and handicap.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 15, 2016)

Will do, thanks very much and see you Tuesday.

Nick


----------



## TXL (Jul 16, 2016)

Here are the tee times for the forum members:

13:40	Phil Coumbe	?
	Gordon Ross (Phil Coumbe's guest)	5
	Simon Betteridge (GM Forum)	13

13:48	Phillip Murgatroyd (GM Forum)	19
	Preet Dhost (GM Forum)	14
	Nick Rose (GM Forum)	25

*Liverpoolphil*, Please let me know your handicap otherwise you will be off scratch


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks Richard, looking forward to it. See you Tuesday. Nick


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Cheers Anthony


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2016)

TXL said:



			Here are the tee times for the forum members:

13:40	Phil Coumbe	?
	Gordon Ross (Phil Coumbe's guest)	5
	Simon Betteridge (GM Forum)	13

13:48	Phillip Murgatroyd (GM Forum)	19
	Preet Dhost (GM Forum)	14
	Nick Rose (GM Forum)	25

*Liverpoolphil*, Please let me know your handicap otherwise you will be off scratch 

Click to expand...

4 mate :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 16, 2016)

We have one space still available. Good news is you will go out first so a decent pace of play guaranteed.:thup: Bad news is you will have to play with me.

Don't all rush at once.


----------



## TXL (Jul 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			4 mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You will not believe the number of folks that have paid me to ignore your post & e-mail Phil


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2016)

TXL said:



			You will not believe the number of folks that have paid me to ignore your post & e-mail Phil  

Click to expand...

4 for me as well Anthony after the medal yesterday


----------



## chrisd (Jul 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			4 for me as well Anthony after the medal yesterday  

Click to expand...

Good show Gordon, well done!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2016)

Would love to have played Richard but work commitment scuppers me.

Mind, I'm playing there in an inter-county Captains' fixture the week after next.

One of my most favouriteist courses in the South.


----------



## TXL (Jul 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			4 for me as well Anthony after the medal yesterday  

Click to expand...

Congrats Gordon :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			4 for me as well Anthony after the medal yesterday  

Click to expand...

 We must get that game arranged Gordon while you are still 4.

Well played old boy.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2016)

Rich
Given the forecasted temperatures tomorrow of uber scorchio, are The Mariners still wearing Jackets and ties for din dins? 

One doesn't want to pass out face first into ones main course , does one


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich
Given the forecasted temperatures tomorrow of uber scorchio, are The Mariners still wearing Jackets and ties for din dins? 

One doesn't want to pass out face first into ones main course , does one 

Click to expand...

Yeah c'mon Rich......tee shirts and flip flops??


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rich
Given the forecasted temperatures tomorrow of uber scorchio, are The Mariners still wearing Jackets and ties for din dins? 

One doesn't want to pass out face first into ones main course , does one 

Click to expand...

 The Captain may allow you to take your jacket off.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2016)

richart said:



			The Captain may allow you to take your jacket off.

Click to expand...

You see, this is symptomatic of the erosion of standards these days in golf.

Were I Captain then I should insist, not only on jackets to be worn at all times, but also thermal vests and knitted underwear too.

Standards are being allowed to slip will-nilly and it's simply just not good enough


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			You see, this is symptomatic of the erosion of standards these days in golf.

Were I Captain then I should insist, not only on jackets to be worn at all times, but also thermal vests and knitted underwear too.

Standards are being allowed to slip will-nilly and it's simply just not good enough 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately we have a dodgy character as Captain this year.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2016)

A few thank you's to make first. Thanks to Richard for inviting forum members along to the 'Mariners' meet. Anthony for his organisation of tee times etc at the club.

Lastly to my playing partners Phil and Gordon, a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon if not a little too hot at times (Ironic I know).
Between the three of us we played some very good golf. I came away with 32 points which I was very happy with


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I came away with 32 points which I was very happy with 

Click to expand...

I'm really pleased for you Simon - really pleased!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			A few thank you's to make first. Thanks to Richard for inviting forum members along to the 'Mariners' meet. Anthony for his organisation of tee times etc at the club.

Lastly to my playing partners Phil and Gordon, a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon if not a little too hot at times (Ironic I know).
Between the three of us we played some very good golf. I came away with 32 points which I was very happy with 

Click to expand...

It was a pleasure playing with you today - you hit the ball really well and with a little bit more care on the putts would have easily cleared 36 - some great up and downs. Well played and enjoyed it on a glorious day - Camberley Heath was in perfect condition - greens were very nice


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow what a hot day to play, think my irons were melting 

Thanks to my Pp's Preet & Nick we all played some good stuff and some rubbish, but really enjoyed it.

Highlight for me was driving over the mound on 18, and getting a regulation par 

Thanks to Rich & the Mariners , Anthony and good to meet Drive for show, LP, Paperboy, LIG & Nick


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 20, 2016)

Great day! Course was in really good condition and there were some really enjoyable holes! Happy with 33 points! Thanks to Anthony and Richard for arranging and to my PP - Preet and Phil.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I came away with 32 points which I was very happy with 

Click to expand...

Simon,

After the last few months that's a right score :thup: Nice one


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 20, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Simon,

After the last few months that's a right score :thup: Nice one
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn, hopefully with a bit more practice and getting back on the course will be back to what is normal


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 20, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm really pleased for you Simon - really pleased!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris, much appreciated.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Cheers Chris, much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with me kid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Cheers Glyn, hopefully with a bit more practice and getting back on the course will be back to what is normal 

Click to expand...

Simon you played very well yesterday - some great ball striking and very impressed with your putting - you could tell you haven't been happy with your golf but hopefully you can take heart from yesterday - could have easily been far better that 32 and a good round is not far aware , well played again :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 20, 2016)

All forum get togethers are great fun and this was no exception, only downside was the heat.

What are we like, we moan when the weather is bad and we still moan when it's fantastic!  

Thanks to everyone involved  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 20, 2016)

Glad you all enjoyed the day. Course was in lovely condition. It was a tad hot. Brought back memories of a forum meet at Camberley a few years back. Swinger would have loved it yesterday.


----------

